# Good place to buy a guitar in Cairo



## ORH

Hi. Does anyone know somewhere good to get an acoustic guitar in Cairo? I'm based in Maadi so it would be useful if it was near there but I hear Muhammed Ali Street near the Citadel is good.


----------



## txlstewart

There's a guitar shop across from Costas Coffee on Road 9.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ORH

Thanks txl. Do you know if it is good? I'm not looking for anything spectacular but I don't want something that will fall apart or to be ripped off either!


----------



## txlstewart

I've heard it is. I've been inside and the staff was friendly and knowledgeable.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Musical

In my experience, the best music shop in Maadi is Flex Music at 45, Road 9. The owner is very knowledgeable, friendly, speaks good english, and has always supplied me at the same prices as found on the internet. He is an ex-professional musician too, whom I have had the opportunity to perform with - very proficient! 

If you would like help with buying a guitar please pm me.


----------



## ORH

I got one! I got a Paco Castillo which is the new company formed when the chief guitar maker of Alhambra left. It sounds great but I was wondering if anyone has had problems with the low humidity here? Should I be worried about it drying out?


----------



## Musical

ORH said:


> I got one! I got a Paco Castillo which is the new company formed when the chief guitar maker of Alhambra left. It sounds great but I was wondering if anyone has had problems with the low humidity here? Should I be worried about it drying out?


Congratulations on your purchase! My instruments (double bass & 12-string guitar) have not displayed any of the problems associated with low humidity. Also, I help out in the music department of the school that my wife teaches at, and the 30+ guitars there show no signs of splits, cracks or warping. If you are concerned, you can obtain a humidifier that fits inside the guitar quite cheaply. However, none of the musicians i know in Cairo use them..

All the best,

Paul


----------



## ORH

Thanks Paul. Nice instuments by the way!


----------

